# Baby's best friend



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like he is teaching him how to behave!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on Laura's baby boy sort that Isaac puppy out  ha ha ha 

Lovely pic Laura .. I am not sure which one I want to hug most xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah so cute, you would win the cutest picture award if we had one! Keep the camera on.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Laura - you could shut them in the crate together tonight, maybe they'd both sleep :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok just so cute!!! keep snapping pics!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

What about this one - (no cockapoo in this but I wanted to keep the cute factor up! Maybe I'll find a puppy one...mmm


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is that a bones onesie!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!! lilttle cutie


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah he went to a Halloween party. I also made him a spider hat  good mummy.

Right now back to cockapoos! Will update more baby and puppy photos tomorrow


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok they are the cutest couple ever! They will be best friends for sure


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ah, he's gorgeous, I was telling my 17 year old son about skeleton onesie in primark the other day


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you have a better night tonight. As I'm getting our puppy on the 31st, should have called him Pumpkin!!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh awesome, he should wear it just for Halloween and then you can post a pic and compare our babies dressed up!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Well as I'm writing this I can hear him moaning and barking  but I'm being strong!! I spoke to my neighbours who were completely fine about it and understood  so I'm feeling better today, but the crying is making my little heart break!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope you had a good night with your baby boys


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

It wasn't great  he slept, but then when the baby woke up he woke the puppy up!! So it was a bit stressful. But never mind, practise make perfect I guess


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

He really isn't interested in the puppy!! Silly baby likes his carry case more!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cute both of them! :O He will grow to love him  & they will be best friends growing up! It will be lovely  Wish my parents had got me a dog when I was little, I always wanted one! & only now at 18 (well I was 17 when we got izzie) did they finally give in  Very happy moment though! I'm always guna have doggies in my house  & a couple of children, but probably more dogs  x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

that was the plan. I've always had dogs since I was 9 (well the same dog and she's still going) and when I left home at 18 I really missed the company! I'm a cat person really, and have a beautiful cat but I really wanted Toby to grow up with animals and learn to care for something and be kind and gentle! So hopefully they will all have a nice bond when they are old enough to appreciate it!x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww that's nice  I wish I could have had dogs, but I understand that it wasn't fair because my mum & dad worked full time, but now I can appreciate it  & I still love dogs too much even though I never had one as a pet haha.
Your little boy will be so close to him as he gets older  It will be lovely to see! They always say dogs are a mans best friend  I agree, my Izzie loves me to bits  i can tell, when I get back from my boyfriends she is so giddy & comes & sits with me & sleeps next to me & in my room etc, i'll miss her when I leave home  But guna stay at home while i'm at uni anyway so got a while yet  
You're a nice young mum too  I want a baby a bit younger, my mum didn't have me til early 30s & i'd quite like to be able to settle down by my mid 20s, or earlier depending when i'm ready  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww that's nice  I wish I could have had dogs, but I understand that it wasn't fair because my mum & dad worked full time, but now I can appreciate it  & I still love dogs too much even though I never had one as a pet haha.
> Your little boy will be so close to him as he gets older  It will be lovely to see! They always say dogs are a mans best friend  I agree, my Izzie loves me to bits  i can tell, when I get back from my boyfriends she is so giddy & comes & sits with me & sleeps next to me & in my room etc, i'll miss her when I leave home  But guna stay at home while i'm at uni anyway so got a while yet
> You're a nice young mum too  I want a baby a bit younger, my mum didn't have me til early 30s & i'd quite like to be able to settle down by my mid 20s, or earlier depending when i'm ready  x


lol I thought that too, now I'm mid 20s and the idea of kids is definately a no-go!  Vincent is my little man!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hahaha! Having a baby at 21 is amazing, I love it  apart from the weird looks I get sometimes, a bit judgy! My situation is very different to a lot of young mums, I have a fantastic job working for the ambulance, I own my own home, and been with my OH forever and a day and soon to be married! So ha at them!
I think whenever your ready is a great time  but I'd say Now!! As babies are amazing, Toby has now learnt mama mama!  proud!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can imagine it's great feeling  But I have to finish uni now & then get a job, i'm 19 in January & won't finish uni til i'm 21, but maybe a couple of years after that  I do have a boyfriend though which i'm sure will be the one I will stay with  How long have you been with the OH? & how long till the wedding?  Seems like you have you life all sorted  Very good  x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

We have been together 2 years. Doesn't seem long but we've lived together since 3 months!! And we've had our time apart etc! 
Well I say we are getting married, he hasnt even asked yet, but we have been engagement ring shopping and have planned to get Married 2013 and I already have the place I want to get married and all these ideas haha! But we need a big budget as I wanna get married in a castle ! So I'm hoping for a Christmas engagement!!
It's good to have goals I think like that, finish uni, get a job etc. that's what I did, but I didn't go to uni for my job  and THEN babies! Woo!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right that's nice  Some people are together much less time when they marry, as long as you know it's right then why not  I've been with Luke 1 year & nearly 4 months now, not hoping he'll propose til I take him to new York for his 21st next November though  Haha, it's good that you have plans, but you will have to get saving  I would have liked to get married in a castle rather than a church, but then was thinking about a beach in the Caribbean somewhere  
Yes then as soon as my goals are complete I can settle down haha, but don't have the money for my own place yet  So the parents house is where I will be for 2-3 more years, but I love it there anyway  & my 2 pups will be there


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh sounds lovely!! we are going to move to my OHs mums at the weekend for a couple weeks before we move into our new house! So that will be weird as I've lived on my own since 18!! Eek. Oh well, saves money !
Thankfully my dad is going to give us a large donation for our wedding  - google Bovey Castle - that's where we will get married and have our after party!xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right that will feel strange for you then haha  But i'm sure you'll manage if it's only a couple of weeks  & you must be excited for a new house  Does save money though  That's why i'm living at home for uni & not away, I want money for a deposit on a house when it comes to it.
It's good when parents can help out haha  I will look it up later on & give you an opinion  Have to get ready for uni now :/ xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been with Dan 4 years next month  We're prob not going to get married for another 2 or 3 years too!

We're trying to save up for a house too, although things just keep getting in the way! I'm going to be putting Dan through uni next year x_x so no hope there for another few years.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ohh yay! At least you have future plans and ideas, I love planning what I want to do and how I want it to be!  don't think there ever needs to be a time limit on anything, you do what you want whenever your ready! And then you will appreciate it more


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> looks like he is teaching him how to behave!



love it - looks like they're having a really in-depth conversation 

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I like planning ahead as well  Haha, & yes you have to do things when you're ready, I just personally don't want to leave things late


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Another photo of my two together! 
I needed to get out the house so this was the only way to take the puppy!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ops here it is


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it, thats just too gorgeous!! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is so cute Laura.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww that is lovely! So cute  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, really that is so amazingly adorable!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh gosh so cute!!!


----------

